# My 2001 740i!



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi folks,

I just picked up a 2001 740i 2 days ago! She's got 102000km (60000 miles), the sports package (BUT the 18 inch mags were replaced with the 16's you see in the picture except for the spare  ), a pristine black interior, excellent paint (except for some tiny surface rust spots under the passenger-side fenderwell but they're not noticeable), new brakes and Continental tires (235,60R16s) etc. I attached a picture of it. The gold Bimmer you see in the background is my brother's 2000 323i. We picked up both cars at the same time so we each got a sweet deal. The 740i has been a dream to drive. There's nothing like RWD. The heated seats and steering wheel are getting their workout already since the temperature is dropping fast here in Montreal, Canada. Anyway, I just thought I would say hello to other 6-8 series fans. I'll upload more pictures when I download them off the digital camera. Oh, if you're wondering, I had a 1999 Chrysler Concorde before the 740i. I loved that car for the massive trunk but the 740i has been a great replacement so far .

On a side note, I'm glad to have the sports package but I've never really been a huge fan of tiptronic (steptronic, semi-automatics etc. hehe) trannys. Because the 740's V8 is so smooth and quiet I need to play with it more often to get a feel of when to shift. The shifts are extremely fast and silky smooth though. I think I made a great decision for my first BMW. The price was definitely right (looks like these cars take a HUGE hit in the first few years), I prefer the styling to the new 3/5/6 series, I'm still discovering new gadgets everyday on it etc. I finally understand what people have been saying for years about that "BMW driving experience."



Ettore


----------



## andysat (Sep 4, 2005)

nice machine mate!-welcome to the fest! :thumbup:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice Looking Car. . .and I understand by what you mean about the steering wheel and Seats getting the workout. . .its comin on our side here in toronto too.! Im goin to be posting pics of my 750iL and also my new ride pretty soon after im done with examz and all........
Welcome to BimmerFest!


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Great car - I have one similar age in Orient Blue withSand Beige interior.

You have to leave the club if you have things dangling from the rear view mirror though...!!!


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

You gotta upgrade the tires. Gotta. Gotta. Gotta.


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

::sigh:: the 740 is my dream BM. sooo beautiful and sexy...lol ok im gonna go call a girl now.


----------



## emmsys (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the replies! Since it has already started snowing here I'll be putting on some winter tires soon. The car originally had the 18" wheels (the spare is 18") but it looks like the previous owner probably sold them. I am definitely going to upgrade the wheels next summer. The thing is, I'm really not familiar with wheel brands for BMW's. I'm going to spend some time reading up on what's out there. If you have any recommendations I would love to hear them! 

Ettore


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

Yep. BMW M Sport!! :thumbup:


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

If you get the BMW style 37 "M Parallel" wheels from the dealer then the retail cost is $630/$700 USD per wheel. The two prices are for 8" front and 9.5" rears. They can be had for anywhere from $800-$1200 USD for a set of excellent condition OEM wheels. Beware the knock offs though, they sometimes need centering rings. They will be stamped on the back BMW with the part #36 11 2 227 *** 
If you take your spare out you will see this. Price out the 18 tires in 235/50 and 255/45 so you have an idea of the tire cost. Michelin pilot all season or Kumho ASX are some good all weather choices.
You can also find some 19" 745 wheels too, but they won't match the spare.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

emmsysIf you have any recommendations I would love to hear them! [/QUOTE said:


> Congrats on the beautiful E38! :thumbup:
> 
> Get the original SP wheels (M parallels, 18") for your 7er. You can't go wrong with those.
> 
> .


----------



## EHeath (Jul 7, 2005)

emmsys said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just picked up a 2001 740i 2 days ago! She's got 102000km (60000 miles), the sports package (BUT the 18 inch mags were replaced with the 16's you see in the picture except for the spare  ), a pristine black interior, excellent paint (except for some tiny surface rust spots under the passenger-side fenderwell but they're not noticeable), new brakes and Continental tires (235,60R16s) etc. I attached a picture of it. The gold Bimmer you see in the background is my brother's 2000 323i. We picked up both cars at the same time so we each got a sweet deal. The 740i has been a dream to drive. There's nothing like RWD. The heated seats and steering wheel are getting their workout already since the temperature is dropping fast here in Montreal, Canada. Anyway, I just thought I would say hello to other 6-8 series fans. I'll upload more pictures when I download them off the digital camera. Oh, if you're wondering, I had a 1999 Chrysler Concorde before the 740i. I loved that car for the massive trunk but the 740i has been a great replacement so far .
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the E38. I have a 2000 750i and I have over 130,000 km on the clock. You will be very happy with your new acquisition.


----------



## mbass100 (Dec 15, 2005)

*have a good mechanic?*

I hope you have a good mechanic. I biought my 2001 740i with 45,000 miles and it has been in the shop a lot. One thing to be aware of is the nav. computer. The electronics leading to it were the subject of a recall and as a result of the failed part the nav computer (a $5,000 repair) can go bad. If this happens your radio will keep shutting off for no apparent reason.

If you have this problem make bmw repair it at no expense to you. They won't want to do it, but if you fight them tooth and nail and threaten a lawsuit they will finally relent. Worth saving the $5,000. Otherwise, I have spent a lot of money repairing the suspension.


emmsys said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I just picked up a 2001 740i 2 days ago! She's got 102000km (60000 miles), the sports package (BUT the 18 inch mags were replaced with the 16's you see in the picture except for the spare  ), a pristine black interior, excellent paint (except for some tiny surface rust spots under the passenger-side fenderwell but they're not noticeable), new brakes and Continental tires (235,60R16s) etc. I attached a picture of it. The gold Bimmer you see in the background is my brother's 2000 323i. We picked up both cars at the same time so we each got a sweet deal. The 740i has been a dream to drive. There's nothing like RWD. The heated seats and steering wheel are getting their workout already since the temperature is dropping fast here in Montreal, Canada. Anyway, I just thought I would say hello to other 6-8 series fans. I'll upload more pictures when I download them off the digital camera. Oh, if you're wondering, I had a 1999 Chrysler Concorde before the 740i. I loved that car for the massive trunk but the 740i has been a great replacement so far .
> 
> ...


----------

